# Nra?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I am considering joining the nra. Is anyone here a member? Are they a good organisation to join?


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Life member here...If you want to protect your 2A right, then I believe you should join...JM2C


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, been an annual member for many years. Just upgraded to Life Member. 
They are the 800 lb gorilla in the Washington lobbyist jungle. Very hard to ignore 4.5 million member strong lobby group. 
Some people don't like them (some of the, ex-members) for their unending solicitations but, funds are needed to recruit and advertise and generally give libtards hell. 
Besides, any person or group hated and feared by the establishment as much as the NRA is, well, I like that!

5 facts about the NRA and guns in America | Pew Research Center

Why It?s Total Bullsh#t You Don?t Join the NRA

Go to their website and look around a bit. There is tons of info in there. 
https://home.nra.org/


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, been a member since 2008 when obama started all the B$. Is it worth the money, my opinion is resounding yes!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Since 1966 here. Three year memberships are cheaper.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

What Redhawk said!

Life member!


----------



## John7M7 (Jan 12, 2016)

Just took my lifetime membership, being a student I enjoyed the fact that they offered a great discount on the price ! 
Will make extra donations when I'll be working. The work the NRA is doing is essential to maintain our rights (especially here, living in CA !)


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

been a yearly member but thinking of going life time. John7M7, Sorry to here you live in Hellifornia.... I just escaped there.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you believe that the Bill of rights means you have the right to physically defend yourself when attacked by a thief threating your life or property you should join the NRA.

If your are a welfare baby who believes that others should supply you with free food and a big TV while you sit around doing drugs then you should not join the NRA.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Been a life member since 1998 and an annual member since 1991 ish

Currently a Benefactor member which is basically life x life x life x life member, or something like that.

Put your money where your mouth is, and if you prep, you should support this org.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would say your 2A rights are worth the small membership fee. The NRA is the the only well funded organization that stands between your 2A rights and the boob with a pen and a phone.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Own a gun?? Join the NRA. 

Proud life member.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you own a gun, or believe you have the right to own a gun, join the NRA.
They are the only truly effective defender of the 2nd.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm a member and you should be too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Long time annual member.
I just delete the money begging emails without opening.
I open the snail mail, because sometimes they offer a reduced price if you extend your membership.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm a newly rejoined member. Lapsed for a few years while I was too busy being stupid. They can ignore my one voice, but not the millions of NRA voices joined together.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

absolutely


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes. Been a life member for over 20 years.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

ghostman said:


> Is anyone here a member? Are they a good organisation to join?


YEP! I'm a member and I donate to them as well. In addition you need to look for a LOCAL organization that works like the NRA for you at the state level. In Arizona we have the Citizens Defense League. I assume you have something similar. Get into BOTH organizations.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Left them when they featured an ad in American Hunter by HS Precision starring Lon Horiuchi, of Ruby Ridge fame. I contacted them about it , and seem (seem NOT seemed) fine with Lon, the shoot the mother in the face, but miss the baby in her arms, "marksman".

I never renewed and joined GOA. Will never buy anything from HS either.

BTW in several states I have lived in, the NRA has been AWOL when needed the most to fight the gun grabbers.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am a lifer ,,became a member when I was 18,, it was a gift from my grandfather on my 18th birthday " a life membership " ,, best gift I could have gotten .


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think I'll renew this year, the annual dues have taken a hike and that's enough to chill my enthusiasm.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I don't think I'll renew this year, the annual dues have taken a hike and that's enough to chill my enthusiasm.


Simply wait to renew and they will eventually send you a renewal for 25.00


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

My wife and I both belong, but with the hike in dues, one of us may drop our membership. They’ve kept a very low presence in our Sandy Hook state… perhaps they feel we’re a lost cause. We still support them for the national challenges, but they’ve been quite ineffective locally as state politicians and a large anti-2A populous salivate over more ways to restrict and violate citizen’s rights.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

pakrat said:


> My wife and I both belong, but with the hike in dues, one of us may drop our membership. They've kept a very low presence in our Sandy Hook state&#8230; perhaps they feel we're a lost cause. We still support them for the national challenges, but they've been quite ineffective locally as state politicians and a large anti-2A populous salivate over more ways to restrict and violate citizen's rights.


What hike? Its been $35.00 for the annual for a while now.

Like I said put off your renewal and they will eventually send you a renewal for 25.00 bucks and a free tote bag .


----------



## Sedition (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm with Mad Trapper. The NRA abandoned me long ago, so I went with GOA.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sedition said:


> I'm with Mad Trapper. The NRA abandoned me long ago, so I went with GOA.


Nobody is perfect but the best bang for your buck is undoubtedly with the NRA.

Or do both NRA and GOA


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> If you believe that the Bill of rights means you have the right to physically defend yourself when attacked by a thief threating your life or property you should join the NRA.
> 
> If your are a welfare baby who believes that others should supply you with free food and a big TV while you sit around doing drugs then you should not join the NRA.


This type of mindset is one of the reasons I haven't joined the NRA, I feel comments like this cause division.
*Basically stating if you join you are this, and if you don't you are that.*

I respect those of you who are members just the same as any non member, and feel some of you join
simply for the fact you know of no other good alternative, and neither do I.

I see the messages of the NRA's content as politically self driven for the benefit of the NRA's leaders
gain of wealth, rather than the best interest most gun owners. In my eyes the leaders and organizers
are just as much a dirty politician as any representative in government.

Additionally I dislike the fear mongering campaigns of the NRA that EVERYONE is out to take your guns
and rights away. I know there are those out there that are like that, but they are the minority.

I also feel that extreme gun owners create, extreme anti-gun protesters. The small amount of
gun owners who fail to act responsibly, safely, and professionally create the other small percentage of people
who ignorantly think they could even begin to remove all firearms from this planet.

When you have morons walking into public places with their decked out AR-15's, scaring people, those people
provide the anti-gunners with the ammunition to hate us.* I do believe due to my experience in conversations
that if you speak reasonably, most non-gun owners can both respect and appreciate your views if expressed
correctly.*

I have spoken to many people, even people from places where firearms are banned in their country, and when I tell
them of the story of my child hood, the place I live now, and my life experiences, the vast majority understand, and
respect my purpose for my carry.

The others who are unreasonable and have a decision made before knowing the facts I don't worry about cause there
isn't enough of them to cause me trouble.

*If you go into a conversation iron-fisted expecting people to see things your way people will be resistant to your words.
However I find if you go into the conversation with a respect to their choice in life, they often have an equal mutual respect
for you and yours.*

I understand, and support the purpose of the NRA and it's existence, but believe it's organizers are just as self serving and
harmful to our cause as some of the politicians who would like to see us disarmed.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Simply wait to renew and they will eventually send you a renewal for 25.00


They bumped it up to 40.00 and if they want to send me a renewal notice for 25.00, I'd reconsider. If I decide to compete in club matches this year, not being an nra member means I won't have a ranking. I shoot the matches mostly for fun, so having a ranking isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Joined in 79 so I could compete in small bore. Dropped out a couple years after joining the army. Rejoined after joining a gun club a couple years ago. Being a member is mandatory.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes they are, I became a Benefactor Member in 1981, and I am pretty hard corps for gun rights. Gun Owners of America is another one to join, if you have the means to do both.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sedition said:


> I'm with Mad Trapper. The NRA abandoned me long ago, so I went with GOA.


NRA has been AWOL in the entire Northeast for as long as I can remember.

But they will gladly take your money.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> They bumped it up to 40.00 and if they want to send me a renewal notice for 25.00, I'd reconsider. If I decide to compete in club matches this year, not being an nra member means I won't have a ranking. I shoot the matches mostly for fun, so having a ranking isn't that big of a deal.


My first 3 reminder notices just a few months ago were 35.00 I just received the 25.00 offer in January.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> NRA has been AWOL in the entire Northeast for as long as I can remember.
> 
> But they will gladly take your money.


Hate to say it but a good portion of the North East is a lost cause.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Hate to say it but a good portion of the North East is a lost cause.


With a little help Scott Brown might have kept *his* (not TEDwards as libs think) senate seat, now there is Lie-a--watha Warren representing mASSachusetts instead. NRA was AWOL, totally. Think maybe they wanted Lie-a-watha in?

That being said, why should anybody in the northeast give NRA one fake copper cent? It's more like a tax you get nothing in exchange for.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I had been a member for more years than I care to remember. I bought my son a membership every year as one of his birthday gifts. The dues increase didn't bother me as I know the cost of everything rises over time. 

After seeing the million dollar salaries some of those people are getting, I decided not to renew this year. I can understand being well paid for a job well done but, I find million dollar salaries ridiculous when the money come from donations. I doubt they are paying expenses from that salary to boot.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Join one of them NRA or GOA but don't give them your real address or phone number. They wear the shit out of me with phone calls and mail. And definetly do not give them your email address.

A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Life member


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

How can the NRA abandon you?
They are THE only real defender of the 2nd.
You abandoned them!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Quip said:


> I had been a member for more years than I care to remember. I bought my son a membership every year as one of his birthday gifts. The dues increase didn't bother me as I know the cost of everything rises over time.
> 
> After seeing the million dollar salaries some of those people are getting, I decided not to renew this year. I can understand being well paid for a job well done but, I find million dollar salaries ridiculous when the money come from donations. I doubt they are paying expenses from that salary to boot.


Yes the people running the NRA remind me of the people who were running the Wounded Warriors organization, and the get richer greedy politicians.

Renewing my membership would be like wasting my vote on a RINO


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

tango said:


> How can the NRA abandon you?
> They are THE only real defender of the 2nd.
> You abandoned them!


In the states I've lived in they have done NOTHING, but beg me for more money. They are AWOL.

Psssstt.......have you ever heard of GOA?


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I am a member and I'm not even an American. If you guys fall we will be sure to follow suit.


----------



## Sedition (Mar 22, 2016)

tango said:


> How can the NRA abandon you?
> They are THE only real defender of the 2nd.
> You abandoned them!


Go ahead and keep believing that if it helps you sleep better at night, sweetheart.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Life member, also have a yearly membership. My son and wife have yearly memberships. I also have NAGR and GOA memberships. I believe if you like firearms for any reason, do what ever political organizing you can to keep your rights. Otherwise it will become a privilege at the whim of government. NRA has the most money so they probably have the most clout politically. Funny how that works.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Long time member. They are like any big org ....see Sarge's post. But take a stand and join and know they do have a voice that has to be reckoned with.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> What hike? Its been $35.00 for the annual for a while now.
> 
> Like I said put off your renewal and they will eventually send you a renewal for 25.00 bucks and a free tote bag .


The renewal notice I received a couple weeks ago stated $40 for a One Year Membership. The same is stated on the NRA website.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

pakrat said:


> The renewal notice I received a couple weeks ago stated $40 for a One Year Membership. The same is stated on the NRA website.


Missed it I guess... I stil got my annual in January for 25.00 though. Wayne himself personally begged me to come back lol

They don't bug me.... 
I get no calls
No emails
Just American Rifleman mag 
And some occasional ILA stuff in the mail.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Join, join, join!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The club I belong to use to make it mandatory to be an nra member, the bylaws often change with the boards and now it's a suggestion. Any way I hope hawg is right and they send me a please come back for 25.00 offer. Though I have to say so far my experience has been closer to pakrats, they want the 40.00 bucks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Been a member most of my life. Yes Join. While you may not agree 100% with them ,they are the number one group trying to protect your rights.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> The club I belong to use to make it mandatory to be an nra member, the bylaws often change with the boards and now it's a suggestion. Any way I hope hawg is right and they send me a please come back for 25.00 offer. Though I have to say so far my experience has been closer to pakrats, they want the 40.00 bucks.


 They will send you at least 3 reminders for full price. Throw them out and be patient. Wayne will beg you to come back. Ive been doing this for about 4 years now as I'm on a pre retirement budget. Got another cheesy NRA range bag again this time too.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I am retired, so while my time is my own to do with as I please, I have to watch the budget. While 5.00 doesn't seem like much of an increase, in the big picture 5.00 here 5.00 there can and does add up quickly. 

Hope you are right...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Sedition,
Well sweetheart, the NRA has never abandoned the fight to protect our 2nd Amendment rights.

Whatever cheesy excuse you use to continue enjoying the benefit without contributing a damn thing, probably helps you sleep better.
Sadly there are many others who do the same.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I am retired, so while my time is my own to do with as I please, I have to watch the budget. While 5.00 doesn't seem like much of an increase, in the big picture 5.00 here 5.00 there can and does add up quickly.
> 
> Hope you are right...


 Here ya go try this it may speed up the process for you.

25.00 offer right here- https://membership.nrahq.org/5245/default.aspx?src=bg&ek=Y6AJ101P&gclid=CIj62uu23MsCFYsCaQodnYQCow


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Life member here.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Here ya go try this it may speed up the process for you.
> 
> 25.00 offer right here- https://membership.nrahq.org/5245/default.aspx?src=bg&ek=Y6AJ101P&gclid=CIj62uu23MsCFYsCaQodnYQCow


Thanks Hawg. That makes the decision easier.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not being one to remember the incidents or stats, I can't tell you the reasons I grew ill with the NRA; it was a string of compromises and under the table agreements that I felt were not in our best interests.
Regardless, I had to rejoin in order to join the gun club. That irritates me the most because the range doesn't even hold any three or four position NRA events. As a matter of fact, no events at all. What's the use in making me join that particular group? If the reason is so I will contribute to a pro-second amendment organization, why is it that the GOA isn't good enough? I'll ask the gun club owner next time I see him.
Or, maybe I should shut my mouth as I am not willing to take Saturdays off to get involved in any of the competitions, though I would if there were NRA shoots.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not being one to remember the incidents or stats, I can't tell you the reasons I grew ill with the NRA; it was a string of compromises and under the table agreements that I felt were not in our best interests.
> Regardless, I had to rejoin in order to join the gun club. That irritates me the most because the range doesn't even hold any three or four position NRA events. As a matter of fact, no events at all. What's the use in making me join that particular group? If the reason is so I will contribute to a pro-second amendment organization, why is it that the GOA isn't good enough? I'll ask the gun club owner next time I see him.
> Or, maybe I should shut my mouth as I am not willing to take Saturdays off to get involved in any of the competitions, though I would if there were NRA shoots.


Take a deep breath my friend...... now suck it up and click the link for 25.00 bucks. The is nothing wrong with GOA but who would you guess has the most clout in Washington?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Take a deep breath my friend...... now suck it up and click the link for 25.00 bucks. The is nothing wrong with GOA but who would you guess has the most clout in Washington?


Well, money is the root of all evil. And there are a lot of Congresspeople going to hell.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Take a deep breath my friend...... now suck it up and click the link for 25.00 bucks. The is nothing wrong with GOA but who would you guess has the most clout in Washington?


Get right down to it; the bastards in D.C. had better understand that if they push it too far they will find out who has a lot of clout. Folks like you. The day the cherry tree limbs are decorated with politicians as if they are Christmas tree ornaments.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> The day the cherry tree limbs are decorated with politicians as if they are Christmas tree ornaments.


Easy brother. Don't burn your hash waiting on the bacon.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Did they get rid of Grover Norquist yet?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Did they get rid of Grover Norquist yet?


One leaf on the tree Ark .... it will fall off. Click the link and pony up Lol!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

ghostman said:


> I am considering joining the nra. Is anyone here a member? Are they a good organisation to join?


What? You ain't signed up yet?
Seriously, we should each do our bit for the cause. The NRA brought us 2 favorable SCOTUS decisions in the last 5 years. That's worth a year or two worth of membership.
Besides, the magazine is dope. I love The Armed Citizen. Great monthly article to shove into your liberal friends' faces and say "See! Guns Save Lives you commie pinko...*"

*Commie pinko...what? Besides Nazis and Commies, is there a group that it's okay to slander? How about commie pinko ISOL?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

ghostman said:


> I am considering joining the nra. Is anyone here a member? Are they a good organisation to join?


Yes!
Annual membership is a great start, then they have life memberships and then ....

I don't remember the layers but currently am a Benefactor which currently is as high as you can go.

Yell ya, why wouldn't you go to the next level!


----------



## Sedition (Mar 22, 2016)

tango said:


> Sedition,
> Well sweetheart, the NRA has never abandoned the fight to protect our 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> Whatever cheesy excuse you use to continue enjoying the benefit without contributing a damn thing, probably helps you sleep better.
> Sadly there are many others who do the same.


How the NRA Bargains Away Our Second Amendment

Armed Females of America - Pro-Gun Women on Full Auto - Another NRA Betrayal

I could take up a massive amount of space posting stories of NRA betrayal, but why? Most people a) Wouldn't read them and b)probably wouldn't believe them because they don't carry the official NRA seal.

I'm not here to tell people how to spend their own money, just do your research to make sure you're getting your moneys worth. I don't believe in giving someone money to compromise my rights or to betray them altogether. I don't believe in compromising anything in the Bill of Rights.

Spend your money as you see fit and I'll do the same. And as far as choosing GOA, I sleep like a coma victim.


----------



## cerisecons (Mar 25, 2016)

Been a member for years, the membership costs have gone up recently but lobbying is costly, and our right to own is priceless.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks hawg,
I'll look into that.


----------

